# Check out this processor that I found



## icejj (Dec 20, 2021)

I found an Intel Pentium ES (Engineering Sample). Does anyone know how much this is worth???


----------



## Jado (Dec 20, 2021)

These only existed as a result of the FPU mishap on the Pentium 66, which is the one with real collector value. I don’t remember the specifics, but there were thousands of these made and sent everywhere from universities to music studios just to make sure the chip could actually do math. I still think it’s sad such an inferior product could bankrupt Cyrix, dwarf AMD’s sales, and nip at the heels of Motorola long enough to have what’s now basically a monopoly.


----------



## joekbit (Jan 20, 2022)

I just found one


----------



## Minhdongnat (Feb 17, 2022)

one pc: weight: 30g, gold 0.001g


----------



## ywctrade (Feb 18, 2022)

Minhdongnat said:


> one pc: weight: 30g, gold 0.001g


Should be a problem in your yield. 0,001g gold today value is 50€/1000 =0,005 € but considering the weight, today's buying is 98€/kg. Which for this cpu means 98/1000*30 = 2,94€...


----------



## orvi (Feb 18, 2022)

Pentium without gold cap should yield around 0,1g/piece if I remember correctly. Maybe more, maybe a bit less.


----------

